# Elektra - Leaving 15 June 2011 -- Roll Call



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Dropped off on 6 June, and now mine sked to be on Elektra, leaving Bremerhaven on the 15th of June and arriving Brunswick, GA, on 2 July.

It's been one week since dropoff and already going thru withdrawals.


----------



## arunp (Feb 15, 2004)

I am on Elektra also. Dropped off on June 1st in Munich, somehow I missed the previous boat and lost 2 weeks. I am doing PCD which will add another week or two. 
What is the best site to track the voyage?

Thanks
AP


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

How long did it take for you guys to be able to track your cars?


----------



## arunp (Feb 15, 2004)

I got the shipping information last Friday. When did you drop off your car? Are you doing PCD?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Me530 said:


> How long did it take for you guys to be able to track your cars?


I just called my CA this morning, and she sent off an e-mail to BMW NA. This was their response:

Your client dropped off his vehicle on 6/6. It is currently scheduled to depart Bremerhaven on the Elektra vessel on 6/15 and arrive back in the US port on 7/1. It may not show up on your system until it reaches the US Port. You can also try: www.2wglobal.com then go to Track & Trace and enter the FULL VIN # to pull up his vehicle. 
Please keep in mind, It has the normal 6-8 wks before it reaches the Performance Center but also due to the high volume of deliveries occurring at the PC it may take a bit longer before he can take re-delivery.

Best Regards,

Sabrina Keutmann 
European Delivery Coordinator
BMW of North America
300 Chestnut Ridge Road
Woodcliff Lake, NJ 07677
800-932-0831
201-307-9320 (f)

I just plugged in my VIN under the Cargo ID, and it came up with all kinds of information including ETA to GA on 2 July. Check it out by plugging in your VIN.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

arunp said:


> I got the shipping information last Friday. When did you drop off your car? Are you doing PCD?


I dropped of my car on Friday. No PCD for me this time.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm on the Elektra too. I just logged in to start and Elektra thread, and too note she pulled in to Bremmerhaven this morning but you beat me to it.

Here she is at port: http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/.

Now for a month of torture.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I sure hope I make it on Elecktra!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Hound Passer said:


> I'm on the Elektra too. I just logged in to start and Elektra thread, and too note she pulled in to Bremmerhaven this morning but you beat me to it.
> 
> Here she is at port: http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/.
> 
> Now for a month of torture.


Didn't mean to steal your thunder but got excited getting this info one week after dropoff.

I called my CA and told her I wanted to schedule my PCD based on 2 July port delivery. Am I being too ambitious requesting a 15 or 22 July PCD - I want a Friday?


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Didn't mean to steal your thunder but got excited getting this info one week after dropoff.
> 
> I called my CA and told her I wanted to schedule my PCD based on 2 July port delivery. Am I being too ambitious requesting a 15 or 22 July PCD - I want a Friday?


Ha. It wasn't my thunder to steal. We're all in the same boat here.

I don't have the patience you have to wait extra weeks for PDC, but my parent's did it (non ED) and said it was a blast. Someday I'll get the fortitude to do it. From what I hear the sooner you book a weekend delivery the better off you are and I don't think they'll book if they don't think your car will be available so nothing lost by trying.

One more day till Elektra's departure.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

*Underway*

She got underway about 1/2 hour ago, but is now dead in the water. Does she have to go thru a lock to exit the port area?

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...i=266261000&centerx=-63.51259&centery=44.6208


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Just noticed this too. Hoping it's just traffic. She is still scheduled for Gothenburg tomorrow.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Fellow Elektrans, we are now one port closer to getting our babys back. Elektra has arrived in Gothenburg. Small step, I know, but it will keep me going for the day.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Elektra is underway en route to Zeebrugge. ETA June 19th.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Elektra has left Southamption and now on her way to North America. Woo hoo. Any other Elektricians here other than Wine-O and myself?


----------



## Joniannuzzi (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup! My e90 m3 is on that boat! So excited. I have about 5 minutes behind the wheel of a tester car at the dealership. That was enough for me! I ordered the Jerez black, e90, 6mt. Cannot wait!


----------



## Joniannuzzi (Jun 21, 2011)

Dealer told me I may have the car by end of June. I said "if you can get that car from the port to the dealership in 48 hours, god bless ya". Let's see what happens.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Her next stop will be in Halifax on the 27th of June.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Elektra seems to have vanished. Due to pull into Halifax tomorrow. I guess she is too far out at sea to track. :dunno:


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Hopefully too far away from tracking. She is sched to dock in Halifax this afternoon around 2:50 so I guess tracking will be available again later this A.M.


----------

